# Is anyone going to Woofstock in Vallejo, Ca in June?



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Are any of you guys going to be at Woofstock in Vallejo, Ca this June 8-11? This will be Mesa's first show. She's only eligible to show on Sunday because that's the day she turns 6 months.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I haven't gone to any NorCal shows since I moved down to SoCal, but I did used to make my way around that circuit as a junior. I thought Woofstock used to be held at the Contra Costa fair grounds? Did they move it to the Vallejo fairgrounds? If so those were the dirtiest and most disgusting show grounds I have ever been too, both for dog shows and just regular events like the fair or rabbit shows. Keep in mind this was at least 10 years ago and they may have cleaned up their act since then. But personally I would try to avoid that location if I could or bring lots of sanitizer to clean the area before putting down my area cover and setting up my stuff. I would also sanitize and scrub my gear before putting it back in our car.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

animalcraker said:


> I haven't gone to any NorCal shows since I moved down to SoCal, but I did used to make my way around that circuit as a junior. I thought Woofstock used to be held at the Contra Costa fair grounds? Did they move it to the Vallejo fairgrounds? If so those were the dirtiest and most disgusting show grounds I have ever been too, both for dog shows and just regular events like the fair or rabbit shows. Keep in mind this was at least 10 years ago and they may have cleaned up their act since then. But personally I would try to avoid that location if I could or bring lots of sanitizer to clean the area before putting down my area cover and setting up my stuff. I would also sanitize and scrub my gear before putting it back in our car.


That's good to know, thanks.

It's going to be at the Solano Cty Fairgrounds in Vallejo.


----------

